# T42 Other devices Driver Problems



## Morris N (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi All

New here but would appreciate it if anyone could offer any help with the problem below. 

Had a problem with my T42 Series 2373 model K1G.
This led to me reformatting and installing XP pro SP 3, since which I've a ?against Other devices in Device manager.

? Biometric Coprocessor USB\VID_0483&PID_2016\&1C077785&0&2

? Ethernet Controller PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_101E&SUBSYS_05491014&REV_03\4&39A85202

? Multimedia Audio Controller PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_05371014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD 

? Network Controller PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1043&SUBSYS_25518086&REV_04\4&39A85202&0&1OFO

? PCI Modem PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_055A1014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&O&FE

? Unknown Device ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&O

Have tried downloading the drivers from the Lenovo site, but none of them seem to work? Wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.

Morris


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Install the Chipset driver first . . after that the others should go in with no problem


----------



## Morris N (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank You Rich for both the welcome and advice.

I've tried installing the chipset first, but still no joy with drivers? Obviously as I'm copying the drivers to disc on another PC, could this be a reason for them not installing properly, as I get a message that some information may be lost when copying to disc?

Below is the system information from the Lenovo website for the T42 2373 K1G model.

PM 735, 512MB RAM, 40GB 5400rpm, 14.1 XGA(1024x768) TFT LCD, 32MB ATI Radeon 7500, 24x24x24x/8x CD-RW/DVD, Intel 802,11b/g wireless, Bluetooth/Modem, 1Gb Ether, UltraNav, Sec Chip, FPR, 6c Li-Ion batt, Win XP Pro

If that is any help in pointing me to the correct drivers to download.

Thanks for your help with this.

Morris


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Are the IBM drivers .zip or .exe files?

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager . . see the link in my signature for how to do that


----------



## Morris N (Feb 8, 2012)

Rich

Here's a screenshot of both, Device Manager and the files I've tried to install from the Lenevo website. Have gone into the C:drive/Ethernet after installing the files to run the set-up exe. But this is not always successful, as on times I can't find the set-up exe in the downloaded folder.

Once again hope this is of use and thanks for the help.

Morris


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

installing lenovo drivers is a two step process, the first setup file extracts itself to a chosen or default folder in C:\drivers\...... you subsequently have to go there and run second setup from there in order to successfully install the driver.

Try that with the network adaptor driver and see if it takes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is this the network driver you downloaded?

Ethernet (Intel PRO/1000 LAN adapter software) for Windows XP, 2000 - ThinkPad R50, R50e, R50p, R51, T40, T41, T41p, T42, T42p, X31, X32, X40

The instructions for this driver are:

1.Start Windows XP, XP Tablet PC Edition 2005. 
2.Extract this package onto your hard drive. The default location is C:\DRIVERS\Win\ETHERNET. 
3.Click Start then click Control Panel. 
4.Click Performance and Maintenance then double-click the System icon. 
5.Click the Hardware tab. 
6.Click Device Manager. 
7.Expand the Network adapters category. 
8.Right-click Intel PRO/1000 PL Network Connection or Intel PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connection under Network adapters and click Properties. 
9.Click the Driver tab. 
10.Click Update Driver... 
11.Select No, not this time and click Next. 
12.Select Install from a list or specific location (Advanced). 
13.Click Next in the Hardware Upgrade Wizard dialog box. 
14.Select Search for the best driver in these locations. and Include this location in the search: only. 
15.Specify the path to the \PRO1000\Win32 sub-directory where you extracted the package in step 2.
Example: C:\DRIVERS\Win\ETHERNET\PRO1000\Win32 
16.Click Next to start the driver installation. 
17.Click Finish when the installation completes. 
18.Click Close.


----------



## Morris N (Feb 8, 2012)

Rich

Thanks for the help, seems I'm sorted now :flowers: managed to get back online and from there it was easy to up-load the missing drivers. Only one missing now is the Biometric one, not sure what that does or how important it is? But things are running fine without it?

Like I say thanks for your input on this.

Morris


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are welcome . . glad to help . . the Biometric is probably a fingerprint reader . .


----------

